# Can you convince me to buy a bent trike?



## Mac66 (16 Jan 2010)

Well the recent weather is making me see the merits of a bent trike.

However, there are negatives that need to be resolved before I part with cash. Excuse the possible "slaps head in despair" moment, that bent trike riders may experience when reading these concerns.

They are:

1. Storage. I haven't got a massive garage.

2. Road spray from vehicles. How bad is it?

3. Seemingly banal, but doesnt the rain just collect in your seat as you ride and if you are wearing waterproof trousers doesn't it run down and collect inside your jacket?

Cheers for any advice.


----------



## Mac66 (16 Jan 2010)

Well the recent weather is making me see the merits of a bent trike.

However, there are negatives that need to be resolved before I part with cash. Excuse the possible "slaps head in despair" moment, that bent trike riders may experience when reading these concerns.

They are:

1. Storage. I haven't got a massive garage.

2. Road spray from vehicles. How bad is it?

3. Seemingly banal, but doesnt the rain just collect in your seat as you ride and if you are wearing waterproof trousers doesn't it run down and collect inside your jacket?

Cheers for any advice.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

They are brilliant, well worth it.

1. Storage is a problem - we had to buy a new shed.

2. Not too bad really - depends on the weather (obviously). But I don't get spray up my back from the rear wheel either.

3. The rain tends to puddle on my belly. None seems to go down my neck at all - I just have a normal Altura Night Vision jacket. The belly puddle is no issue. More of a problem is if you leave the trike out in the rain as you then have a wet seat so I tend to wear waterproof trousers more than I might on an upright.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jan 2010)

They are brilliant, well worth it.

1. Storage is a problem - we had to buy a new shed.

2. Not too bad really - depends on the weather (obviously). But I don't get spray up my back from the rear wheel either.

3. The rain tends to puddle on my belly. None seems to go down my neck at all - I just have a normal Altura Night Vision jacket. The belly puddle is no issue. More of a problem is if you leave the trike out in the rain as you then have a wet seat so I tend to wear waterproof trousers more than I might on an upright.


----------



## Mac66 (16 Jan 2010)

Thanks AH.

Looks like a shed is in order!


----------



## Mac66 (16 Jan 2010)

Thanks AH.

Looks like a shed is in order!


----------



## squeaker (17 Jan 2010)

*Trike cons*



Mac66 said:


> 1. Storage. I haven't got a massive garage.


Mine hangs from a hook on the ceiling against a wall, bat stylee 


Mac66 said:


> 2. Road spray from vehicles. How bad is it?


Spray from one's own front wheels can be more of an issue, IME: need mudguards with spray flaps _and_ an inner barrier of some sort.


Mac66 said:


> 3. Seemingly banal, but doesnt the rain just collect in your seat as you ride and if you are wearing waterproof trousers doesn't it run down and collect inside your jacket?


Most hard seats have drain holes (a Ventisit cushion is also recommended); no problem with mesh seats. Belly puddles can form, but not had a problem with decent waterproofs.


----------



## squeaker (17 Jan 2010)

*Trike cons*



Mac66 said:


> 1. Storage. I haven't got a massive garage.


Mine hangs from a hook on the ceiling against a wall, bat stylee 


Mac66 said:


> 2. Road spray from vehicles. How bad is it?


Spray from one's own front wheels can be more of an issue, IME: need mudguards with spray flaps _and_ an inner barrier of some sort.


Mac66 said:


> 3. Seemingly banal, but doesnt the rain just collect in your seat as you ride and if you are wearing waterproof trousers doesn't it run down and collect inside your jacket?


Most hard seats have drain holes (a Ventisit cushion is also recommended); no problem with mesh seats. Belly puddles can form, but not had a problem with decent waterproofs.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jan 2010)

RIDE ONE!

All the incentive that is needed!

Where are you based geographically?


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jan 2010)

RIDE ONE!

All the incentive that is needed!

Where are you based geographically?


----------



## trickletreat (17 Jan 2010)

As long as you are fit enough,and the trike is light, hang it on a wall. You can also suspend it from the ceilling and raise and lower with simple winch.

Road spray from other vehicles is not a problem, but i do wear glasses to protect my eyes from all the grit and chippings on the roads!

My forearms can get damp from spray from front wheels, even with mud guards fitted, but only on very wet/slushy roads.

No problem with puddling owing to movement when pedalling/cornering.


----------



## trickletreat (17 Jan 2010)

As long as you are fit enough,and the trike is light, hang it on a wall. You can also suspend it from the ceilling and raise and lower with simple winch.

Road spray from other vehicles is not a problem, but i do wear glasses to protect my eyes from all the grit and chippings on the roads!

My forearms can get damp from spray from front wheels, even with mud guards fitted, but only on very wet/slushy roads.

No problem with puddling owing to movement when pedalling/cornering.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (17 Jan 2010)

Buy one
They dont take up as much room as you think you can be inventive with storage
No spray problems for this rider
No problems with puddling!!
Loads more respect on the road from drivers where i live
lots of positive comments from peds and other cyclists as well as cars
No sore back or backside
cant fall off in normal use or at slow speeds
need i go on
big recommend to try before you buy as one persons dream could be anothers nightmare
try D tek in Ely


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (17 Jan 2010)

Buy one
They dont take up as much room as you think you can be inventive with storage
No spray problems for this rider
No problems with puddling!!
Loads more respect on the road from drivers where i live
lots of positive comments from peds and other cyclists as well as cars
No sore back or backside
cant fall off in normal use or at slow speeds
need i go on
big recommend to try before you buy as one persons dream could be anothers nightmare
try D tek in Ely


----------



## swscotland bentrider (17 Jan 2010)

I'm just back from my first ride of 2010 and Boy was that good! I used the trike and in the first two miles came across several patches of ice which would have given me pause on a two wheeler. (justification 1!) Instead I did my usual 30 mile circuit down the Nith estuary in winter sunshine with skeins of Barnacle Geese, Waders, various Raptors. Brilliant! On a trike you can look around so much more. Even better than a bent two wheeler. (Justification 2)


----------



## swscotland bentrider (17 Jan 2010)

I'm just back from my first ride of 2010 and Boy was that good! I used the trike and in the first two miles came across several patches of ice which would have given me pause on a two wheeler. (justification 1!) Instead I did my usual 30 mile circuit down the Nith estuary in winter sunshine with skeins of Barnacle Geese, Waders, various Raptors. Brilliant! On a trike you can look around so much more. Even better than a bent two wheeler. (Justification 2)


----------



## Arch (17 Jan 2010)

Mine lives in a lockup across town. If I get the new one I'm hankering after, it might live with me, but getting it up the 2 flights of stairs might not work, even if it is light.

Road spray hasn't been a problem for me, although I haven't been riding it day in day out in all weathers.

The only time I've experienced a wet seat/puddling was on a day in the Borders when frankly, nothing would have stayed dry, as the rain was seemingly coming from all directions including upwards.


----------



## Arch (17 Jan 2010)

Mine lives in a lockup across town. If I get the new one I'm hankering after, it might live with me, but getting it up the 2 flights of stairs might not work, even if it is light.

Road spray hasn't been a problem for me, although I haven't been riding it day in day out in all weathers.

The only time I've experienced a wet seat/puddling was on a day in the Borders when frankly, nothing would have stayed dry, as the rain was seemingly coming from all directions including upwards.


----------



## Fiona N (18 Jan 2010)

Storage - I got rid of the car so the garage is dedicated to bikes and trikes - and the turbo

Road spray - can be bad especially from trucks, and nasty on dirty roads e.g. after snow. 

Rain & wet roads - I make a lot of my own outdoor gear so a 'bent-specific waterproof jacket has solved most of the problems. I find the spray from the front wheels hitting my forearms the most annoying on days when the road's wet but it's not raining so I don't need full waterproofs - a pair of waterproof 'overcuffs' has solved this problem. 
I also made a pertex seat cover so my seat is never wet from being left outside or from being ridden in the rain (only from riding through too deep fords). 

Trikes are just great fun - I'll be hanging on to my Windcheetah no matter what. Even when my balance is too bad for two wheels or my back too bad for uprights, I'll still be triking along


----------



## Fiona N (18 Jan 2010)

Storage - I got rid of the car so the garage is dedicated to bikes and trikes - and the turbo

Road spray - can be bad especially from trucks, and nasty on dirty roads e.g. after snow. 

Rain & wet roads - I make a lot of my own outdoor gear so a 'bent-specific waterproof jacket has solved most of the problems. I find the spray from the front wheels hitting my forearms the most annoying on days when the road's wet but it's not raining so I don't need full waterproofs - a pair of waterproof 'overcuffs' has solved this problem. 
I also made a pertex seat cover so my seat is never wet from being left outside or from being ridden in the rain (only from riding through too deep fords). 

Trikes are just great fun - I'll be hanging on to my Windcheetah no matter what. Even when my balance is too bad for two wheels or my back too bad for uprights, I'll still be triking along


----------



## Fiona N (18 Jan 2010)

Storage - I got rid of the car so the garage is dedicated to bikes and trikes - and the turbo

Road spray - can be bad especially from trucks, and nasty on dirty roads e.g. after snow. 

Rain & wet roads - I make a lot of my own outdoor gear so a 'bent-specific waterproof jacket has solved most of the problems. I find the spray from the front wheels hitting my forearms the most annoying on days when the road's wet but it's not raining so I don't need full waterproofs - a pair of waterproof 'overcuffs' has solved this problem. 
I also made a pertex seat cover so my seat is never wet from being left outside or from being ridden in the rain (only from riding through too deep fords). 

Trikes are just great fun - I'll be hanging on to my Windcheetah no matter what. Even when my balance is too bad for two wheels or my back too bad for uprights, I'll still be triking along


----------



## n-ick (18 Jan 2010)

Get one ! get a good'un. Not one of those cheap taiwenese imports either. Ice are bringing out the 2010 range. Kevin at Dtek is excellent for the 2nd hand market.Hase delta trikes are super too, enough already!
Hopefully , welcome to the real world.


----------



## n-ick (18 Jan 2010)

Get one ! get a good'un. Not one of those cheap taiwenese imports either. Ice are bringing out the 2010 range. Kevin at Dtek is excellent for the 2nd hand market.Hase delta trikes are super too, enough already!
Hopefully , welcome to the real world.


----------



## n-ick (18 Jan 2010)

Get one ! get a good'un. Not one of those cheap taiwenese imports either. Ice are bringing out the 2010 range. Kevin at Dtek is excellent for the 2nd hand market.Hase delta trikes are super too, enough already!
Hopefully , welcome to the real world.


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

n-ick said:


> Get one ! get a good'un. Not one of those cheap taiwenese imports either. Ice are bringing out the 2010 range. Kevin at Dtek is excellent for the 2nd hand market.Hase delta trikes are super too, enough already!
> Hopefully , welcome to the real world.



Three guesses where the new Ice are made!


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

n-ick said:


> Get one ! get a good'un. Not one of those cheap taiwenese imports either. Ice are bringing out the 2010 range. Kevin at Dtek is excellent for the 2nd hand market.Hase delta trikes are super too, enough already!
> Hopefully , welcome to the real world.



Three guesses where the new Ice are made!


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

n-ick said:


> Get one ! get a good'un. Not one of those cheap taiwenese imports either. Ice are bringing out the 2010 range. Kevin at Dtek is excellent for the 2nd hand market.Hase delta trikes are super too, enough already!
> Hopefully , welcome to the real world.



Three guesses where the new Ice are made!


----------



## n-ick (18 Jan 2010)

Try Cornwall, have a look, there is a good Kett on Velovision small adds and a couple of catrikes for sale 2nd hand.
You will notice the price of ice, have a closer look!
Front suspension add on ; £405,
3 Marathon Supremes £120 plus postage. I got my Supremes from West country recumbents , £90 for 3 , post free.
http://icetrikes.co.uk/explore-our-trikes


----------



## n-ick (18 Jan 2010)

Try Cornwall, have a look, there is a good Kett on Velovision small adds and a couple of catrikes for sale 2nd hand.
You will notice the price of ice, have a closer look!
Front suspension add on ; £405,
3 Marathon Supremes £120 plus postage. I got my Supremes from West country recumbents , £90 for 3 , post free.
http://icetrikes.co.uk/explore-our-trikes


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

n-ick said:


> Try Cornwall, have a look, there is a good Kett on Velovision small adds and a couple of catrikes for sale 2nd hand.
> You will notice the price of ice, have a closer look!
> Front suspension add on ; £405,
> 3 Marathon Supremes £120 plus postage. I got my Supremes from West country recumbents , £90 for 3 , post free.
> http://icetrikes.co.uk/explore-our-trikes


Assembled, maybe, not made on this island.


----------



## trickletreat (18 Jan 2010)

n-ick said:


> Try Cornwall, have a look, there is a good Kett on Velovision small adds and a couple of catrikes for sale 2nd hand.
> You will notice the price of ice, have a closer look!
> Front suspension add on ; £405,
> 3 Marathon Supremes £120 plus postage. I got my Supremes from West country recumbents , £90 for 3 , post free.
> http://icetrikes.co.uk/explore-our-trikes


Assembled, maybe, not made on this island.


----------



## bigtrike (18 Jan 2010)

Spray is only a problem when it was 4+ inches of slush from the middle of the road and is imitating a surfing barrel wave off Hawaii curtasy of close overtaking motoron! 
As to convincing, you cant have tried one on the recent ice or you would not need to ask!


----------



## byegad (21 Feb 2010)

Spray on main roads with lots of traffic especially large lorries is an issue on my QNT, but not on my Kettwiesel. a seat 10" higher (18" rather than 8") making all the difference.


----------



## squeaker (22 Feb 2010)

byegad said:


> Spray on main roads with lots of traffic especially large lorries is an issue on my QNT, but not on my Kettwiesel. a seat 10" higher (18" rather than 8") making all the difference.


Indeed: 10" does make a significant difference


----------

